
Alibaba research detects Covid-19 in 20 seconds with 96% accuracy - giacaglia
https://www.alizila.com/how-damo-academys-ai-system-detects-coronavirus-cases/
======
tastroder
[https://outline.com/MCtCDY](https://outline.com/MCtCDY) since that page
wastes a ridiculous 1/3rd of mobile screen real estate.

tl;dr: they developed a classifier for respiratory diseases based on CT scan
images and are planning to deploy it so others can use it.

